# New fish dying without any cause



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

Today, I found my new leopard wrasse bent at the spine and die around my powerhead. I don't know why it die. I got the wrasse on last Friday. Can anyone think of the cause? My water quality is good; ammonia is 0, PH is 8.0-8.1, nitrate is 0, temperature is 78-80 degree, and salinity is 1.026. This is an established 3 year tank. I have a maroon clownfish, black&white chromis and bicolored blenny in a 75 gallon reef tank. ? Did the maroon clowfish fought with the wrasse? Please help.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

There are a lot of possibilities. One is the fish might be already sick or not eating before purchased then suddenly stress from new surrounding (new location, water differences from where it came from). It might be that the fish just arrived few days from shipment then purchased. As for your power head, try putting sponge or some kind of spacer to avoid the fish from getting sucked in specially if they are already weak


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Leopard wrasses are notoriously bad shippers and getting them to eat is almost always a chore. If you didn't see it eat at the store, it may have been starving and too weak already by the time you bought it and brought it home. I love leopard wrasses and now have 2 female leopards, 3 ornate leopards, and 1 black leopard wrasses in my two sw reef tanks. I feed frequently with mysis & pellets and other foods, so its an ideal situation for leopard wrasses to live in, whereas most reefers feed once a day to maintain higher water quality. Most of mine were either eating at the store or watched the others in my tanks eat mysis and pellets and learned from the other established leopards. This was how I trained my seahorses (wild-caughts) back when I kept seahorses (always have at least one seahorse that is already eating mysis in the tank to show the newcomers). 

Unfortunately, leopard wrasses are sometimes too delicate in the first few days to compete, especially if they were not yet eating in the store.

Anthony


----------



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

The store said they have the leopard wrasse for 1 week. They said the wrasse is eating. I did get them to feed it, eventhough I asked them to do so. I only had the wrasse for 2 days and it was not eating. However, I thought the new fish is just acclimating. I acclimating the wrasse with a drip method and a low-lighting room. Is there anything wrong with my method?


----------

